# Is the combined flu jab safe to take with a penicillin allergy?



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Morning

I have an allergy to penicillin and was wondering whether it was safe to have the flu jab? I had read that if you were allergic to certain antibiotics that it could cause a Problem?
I am nearly 24 weeks pregnant and am booked to have the jab on Thursday but still undecided about what to do!
Many thanks for your help


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

In the 4 products that I have checked there are no penicillin derivatives.
The antibiotics used in flu virus vaccine production are polymyxins and aminoglycosides.

Kanamycin, polymyxin, gentamycin and neomycin are the only ones I can find mentioned, and none of these are related to penicillin.

You also can't have some vaccines if you are allergic to eggs as eggs are used to grow the viruses.

I would recommend that you have it if you are in the 2nd trimester and flu is particularly dangerous in later pregnancy.


----------



## gerbera77 (Feb 1, 2010)

Many thanks Hazel for looking into this for me - very much appreciated.


----------

